# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Magia en Kenia

## Ceutadigital

Hace un par de semanas la embajada de España en Nairobi organizó una serie de microteatros en el teatro nacional de Nairobi. Tuve el honor de realizar varias sesiones de magia, que en principio debían de ser de 15 minutos pero que siempre duraron más 
Es increíble el público keniano, desde el primer grupo de espectadores al último se entregaron a la magia  participando en todo momento y, debido a la falta de este tipo de espectáculos en Nairobi, se mostraron sorprendidos y siempre con ganas de más 
He puesto este post porque fue algo alucinante ya que desde mi condición de totalmente amateur no hice nada que pudiera ser considerado algo fuera de lo normal, pero todos ellos se quedaron con ganas de más y muchos me preguntaban cómo podían aprender magia.
Fue maravilloso para mí y para ellos.

----------


## Ming

Esperemos que te pidan muchos más espectáculos entonces y sigas sorprendiéndolos =)

Me alegro mucho que haya sido una experiencia tan positiva

----------


## Ceutadigital

Gracias,  creo que próximamente será con críos de una escuela.

----------


## Mariano2010

Qué buena experiencia la tuya! Me recordó un poco a una actuación que hice con unos niños de Cuba. Hay lugares y públicos que nos sorprenden a nosotros. Muy bonito, me imagino las caras de esos críos... Esas reacciones genuinas son las que alimentan nuestra musa mágica. Saludos y suerte con tu próxima actuación!

----------


## Tarasice

Creo que en esos países se disfruta mucho más de la magia y que cualquier actuación va a ser bien recibida. En mi ciudad llevo años intentando hacer pequeños teatrillos para motivar a los más pequeños, pero parece ser que les quitas una pantalla de delante, y todos parecen que no saben apreciar nada. Es triste que al final tengamos que llevar la magia y el ilusionismo a otros países menos desarrollados para que se pueda disfrutar de una afición tan bonita como lo es esta. Espero que en un futuro los niños y los no tan niños disfruten de nuevo con este arte y que se pueda revivir las viejas glorias perdidas.

----------

